

Sicherman Dice (and how to cheat at Craps) - squeakynick
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/june12013/index.html

======
dangoldin
If you're interested in this also check out "Nontransitive Dice" -
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nontransitive_dice>

